# Quick Review of petfooddirect and heartypet



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Thought I'd give everyone a quick review of the above online petfood outfits. (I posted this in another thread but thought I'd give it its own thread)...


I've ordered from both petfooddirect and heartypet in the past month. 

Quick review...

Pricing very close from each. Very little difference in the prices of products I purchased.

Shipping...both crazy fast. Delivered to my door within a week. 

Packaging...petfooddirect boxes arrived in stunningly perfect condition. The boxes did not have a crease or scratch on them. Petfooddirect boxes each bag individually. 

Heartypet packaging left alot to be desired...both boxes were mangled....and they put 2 bags in each box. The boxes were torn apart to the point of the food sticking out of one end. Bags appear fine and no signs of tampering, just carelessness. 

NOTE-these were my only purchases thus far online....probably not a completely fair representation but certainly a fair representation of my experience.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thats interesting. I have yet to order from heartypet, though I heard good reviews about it. I've ordered from PFD few times and for the most part its been ok, although they did send me some canned food that was dented and one was busted open. Another time I placed and order on acana pacifica, it was out of stock and they said it would be shipped once they got it back, I waited almost a month and it was listed as back in stock on their site, so I called the customer support, and they told me that they canceled my order because it expired, without notifying me, which I thought was highly unprofessional. 

I will probably still order in the future due to coupon offers, but they really dont have a very good customer service compared to other sites.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Uno,

I have to reiterate...the ONLY negative about heartypet was their packaging. Price, customer service...prompt delivery...all were outstanding. 

I'll admit, I don't like that box being torn open and mangled...I just don't like it. 

I had some friends in college who worked at UPS and they would joke around about how packages get slung around like crazy at their depots. I laughed back then...today, I don't like it, especially when my boys food is in those boxes...so it very well wasn't the fault of Heartypet. But seriously, these boxes were completely trashed. The end on one of them was competely exposed and wide open.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have ordered from a few on line stores and can't complain YET!!!!!!!!!!!! But you can get mangled packages that are manhandled. My hubby orders a lot of things on line and he has had a few boxes damaged, but as long as the contents are intact no problem! The conveniences and inconveniences of the on line shipping process!

I just got for a 3 day period from pet food direct,

free shipping up to 70 lbs on orders of 100$or more~
until April 14th at midnight~

code~ FREESHIP70


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just placed an order yesterday at Petfooddirect. I got EVO regular small bites on sale for $54.99, Evo red meat small bites on sale, Evo 95% canned, and a case of By Nature 95% canned on sale for 11.89 for a 12 pack of 13 oz canned. I had an additional $26.66 discount taken off with the coupon which just about covered shipping. . Many many years ago I had a few problems with shipping but it hasn't happened in the past 5 or 6 years. And they always send me some kind of free sample in my package! Usually its some kind of cat treat but my dogs will eat it! My local store doesn't carry any variety in canned grain free and this also saves me the tax so it works out well for me. I haven't tried any other mail order except Dr.s Foster n Smith for vitamins and meds.

The only one I feel sorry for is my UPS guy. He brings a dolly now to deliver my boxes.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

wags said:


> I have ordered from a few on line stores and can't complain YET!!!!!!!!!!!! But you can get mangled packages that are manhandled. My hubby orders a lot of things on line and he has had a few boxes damaged, but as long as the contents are intact no problem! The conveniences and inconveniences of the on line shipping process!
> 
> I just got for a 3 day period from pet food direct,
> 
> ...


Wags,

When I was using the code FREESHIP50 at PFD...you could use the code over and over and over...you just had to put in a new order. 

Great deal.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha thats what hooked me in haha! hook line and sinker! I ordered 4 times with that code! ha! Now I need more wet food so oh no here we go again hahahahaha!:biggrin:


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

sorry to barge in the comparison on both of those online retailers but i have yet acheived the customer service from either of them that i think a customer deserves! i moved my purchases to naturalk9supplies.com, i frequently order the evangers game meats and salmon oil, along with acana pacifica from time to time, most of my orders get shipped out the same day, and the prices are super low. From time to time, i do need to purchase from PFD for certain dog toys as the supplies on natural k9 are limited to mostly food and treats. would be nice to hear from others on reviews of other online retailers as i am always looking for backups, by the way you can use the coupon code K9TW5 for 5% off.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

My very first order from HeartyPet is due to arrive tomorrow (55 pounds via UPS) and I hope everything will be intact!

The last time I ordered from PFD they sent me an expired bag of kibble. I called customer service and they asked that I send them the UPC bar code from the bag along with the date stamp. Then they sent me another, fresher bag at no cost to me.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

my other concern with PFD is some of the products they carry shouldnt even be sold to dog owners, everyone knows what brands i am referring to. I wish it was less commercialized, HeartyPet has some great brands, much better than PFD, NaturalK9Supplies.com is the same as well, they keep their brands high quality, the prices on HeartyPet is a bit high though.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

sal101011 said:


> sorry to barge in the comparison on both of those online retailers but i have yet acheived the customer service from either of them that i think a customer deserves! i moved my purchases to naturalk9supplies.com, i frequently order the evangers game meats and salmon oil, along with acana pacifica from time to time, most of my orders get shipped out the same day, and the prices are super low. From time to time, i do need to purchase from PFD for certain dog toys as the supplies on natural k9 are limited to mostly food and treats. would be nice to hear from others on reviews of other online retailers as i am always looking for backups, by the way you can use the coupon code K9TW5 for 5% off.


Sal, I checked out your site you recommend....you're right, good prices. 

Do they offer the shipping promotions like Heartypet and PFD? Those reduced shipping deals are the only way it makes it worthwhile for me to go online. --Or-- do you know if they offer an auto ship deal?


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

unfortunately they do not  this is the word i got, i called the local store, some how i got them to volunteer some information after placing a big order hehe, the profit margin they make is slim and they cannot reduce shipping charges because they are a new online retailer, they said it is hard to negotiate reduced shipping rates with fedex, ups when they are new. I played with the cart a bit comparing with PFD and HeartyPet. lets take an example of purchasing Orijen 6 Fish, oops wait, PFD was out of stock of that one, lets take Orijen Large Breed Puppy 29.7 lbs, the total price of each after shipping is the following:

Natural K9: 76.33 if you use the K9TW5 code it comes down to 73.33
PFD: 83.78
Hearty Pet: 77.01

i guess it also determines where you are located so that may not be fair. I asked about the auto ship, they said since they are new, it is not available online now, but if you call their number they can set you up with auto ship. I just think a customer should research and find the best service along with the price, the customer service at natural k9 is truly 100% thus far, lets just hope it stays top notch.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

sal101011 said:


> unfortunately they do not  this is the word i got, i called the local store, some how i got them to volunteer some information after placing a big order hehe, the profit margin they make is slim and they cannot reduce shipping charges because they are a new online retailer, they said it is hard to negotiate reduced shipping rates with fedex, ups when they are new. I played with the cart a bit comparing with PFD and HeartyPet. lets take an example of purchasing Orijen 6 Fish, oops wait, PFD was out of stock of that one, lets take Orijen Large Breed Puppy 29.7 lbs, the total price of each after shipping is the following:
> 
> Natural K9: 76.33 if you use the K9TW5 code it comes down to 73.33
> PFD: 83.78
> ...


shipping on that site is astronomical.
ill use canidae grain free as an example. my local feed store carries it for dirt cheap plus i have a few 2 dolalr coupons so i dont plan on using these sites jsut was curious.

feed store is 49.50 or so after taxes. 30 pounds
nagtural k9 is 64.28 after 22 dollars shipping!!!!!!!!!!
petfood direct is 52.98 after a 20 percent off coupon and 63 and change before the coupon and after shipping so stil lcheaper either way.

hearty pet doesnt carry it.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

i guess it all depends on where you are located. i always say, if the price plus shipping, in online stores is higher than a local store that is within 15 min of where you live, then by all means, i would rather go to the local store  i guess since natural k9 is close to where i live my shipping is cheaper. all online retailers should just have flat cheaping rates, FREE haha. I just priced the Canidae Grain Free on NaturalK9Supplies and my total was 57.62, it all has to do with the location, but they did mention to me that FedEx is working on lowering their rates.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i bet petfooddirect is really far from you, since its only 11-12 shipping for me. id like to see you price it!


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

Canidae Grain Free at PFD total price with shipment was $71.98! see pic below, way too much! ill stick with natural k9 supplies!










I mean if the price was close i would look at customer service, but honestly i did not have much luck with that either at PFD. it could certainly be my luck. either way, everyone should do their research and compare, then do what makes most sense for them.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

i might as well put the screenshot of natural k9 supplies as well, it is below










heartypet was out of stock on the canidae grain free ALS, but i priced shipping on another 30 lbs bag to me and it was $17.02 via UPS


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

sal101011 said:


> i might as well put the screenshot of natural k9 supplies as well, it is below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont even think heartypet carries canidae grain free. for me, since i have coupons for canidae it is worth buying at the local feed store. it comes to 49 and change after tax, which is a steal. i do plan on eventually switching to either origen red, or evo salmon, so i will probably buy the evo on petfood direct. i dont see orijen red on pet food direct.

but when they offer 20 percent off, or free shipping i will definitely purchase some evo salmon from pet food direct,cause that's next in shanes rotation if i cant find the orijen red.*which now i cant) it's a big risk changing him to a fish diet, since hes been on chicken and turkey, and lamb his whole life.i'd rather switch to red meat, but dont like evos formula .


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i dont even think heartypet carries canidae grain free. for me, since i have coupons for canidae it is worth buying at the local feed store. it comes to 49 and change after tax, which is a steal. i do plan on eventually switching to either origen red, or evo salmon, so i will probably buy the evo on petfood direct. i dont see orijen red on pet food direct.
> 
> but when they offer 20 percent off, or free shipping i will definitely purchase some evo salmon from pet food direct,cause that's next in shanes rotation if i cant find the orijen red.*which now i cant) it's a big risk changing him to a fish diet, since hes been on chicken and turkey, and lamb his whole life.i'd rather switch to red meat, but dont like evos formula .


evo herring-

hearty pet- 76.49
pfd=82.88
*natural k9 supplies-75.65*

man naturalk9 supplies has extremely low prices,but their shipping hikes it up. you are lucky you live so close, because herring evo would be like 60 for you i bet. i dont even kn ow if my store carries it, but il lcheck.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

Evo Herring and Salmon for me came out to just over $65 with shipping on natural k9 supplies. 

can i recommend three other foods that i think would go good with shane's rotation. 

1. Acana Pacifica
2. Acana Grasslands
3. Nature's Variety Duck / Turkey

I also wanted to get the orijen red, but when i made the call to pfd, they mentioned that champion (manufacturer of orijen) does not allow online sales for this product since they classify it as a seasonal product. Or even the Evo Red Meat is along the same line as Orijen Red, but i feel Orijen is a superior brand.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

sal101011 said:


> Evo Herring and Salmon for me came out to just over $65 with shipping on natural k9 supplies.
> 
> can i recommend three other foods that i think would go good with shane's rotation.
> 
> ...


alright thanks for the reccomendations.
kive seen regional red on some sites.
i dont like the evo red meats formula, it is not eevn close to orijen. i do feel that the evo herring is in the same league as the orijen red meat, but iprefer a red meat product. i think though, that i will go with the evo herring next for shane.


----------



## Reedle (Apr 3, 2010)

Our dog food costs the same from the local pet store as it does on there without any shipping added. Glad to know it is there if they ever raise the prices here.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

While I find Orijen red to be slightly superior to Evo red, I find it funny to think some thing Evo red isn't even close to Orijen.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> While I find Orijen red to be slightly superior to Evo red, I find it funny to think some thing Evo red isn't even close to Orijen.


you find everything i do funny. why not just ignore my posts. i find it a lot less quality deal with it brother .l)


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> you find everything i do funny. why not just ignore my posts. i find it a lot less quality deal with it brother .l)


I wasn't talking about you, you're so insecure man. You do know that another poster agreed with you, I might have been addressing them, but oh no, I bet you start hyperventilating, and screaming, "OH NO HE DIDN'T!!"


----------



## Jody (Apr 18, 2010)

*doggiefood.com*

I just ordered Orijen from doggiefood.com. They are new. I did some comparisons and this was the best price.
Jody


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Jody,

Congratulations on preparing to receive a truly outstanding food from a great company. My guys are on Acana currently.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Jody said:


> I just ordered Orijen from doggiefood.com. They are new. I did some comparisons and this was the best price.
> Jody


And they're located in my homestate of Rhode Island. I've noticed that they have a lot of good prices. 

(Now that I've mentioned that they're located in RI the whole order will probably be messed up. :frown: LOL)


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

Jody said:


> I just ordered Orijen from doggiefood.com. They are new. I did some comparisons and this was the best price.
> Jody


I've ordered from doggiefood.com a few times in the past. Shipping is cheap for me because I'm in CT, "next-door" to RI. Tony is a pleasure to work with.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I've ordered from both PetFoodDirect and Heartypet. Fast shipping and no problems with either company.

The company I order most from is pethealthandnutritioncenter.com. All orders up to 45lbs ship for $8.95 and they do not bump their prices to do so.

I order my Honest Kitchen, Evo and Orijen products from there


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

im in nj and shipping cost an arm and a leg...

nj is very close to ct.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i dont like the evo red meats formula, it is not eevn close to orijen. i do feel that the evo herring is in the same league as the orijen red meat, but iprefer a red meat product. i think though, that i will go with the evo herring next for shane.



First, I'm a big fan of Orijen as both of my dogs (4 yr adult and 8 month puppy) eat it. My older dog also eats Evo and they both also eat Honest Kitchen.

Second, I disagree with you on Evo Red versus Orijen Red. Orijen includes pork...which, you will find all over the web and ask any vet...that dogs do not process pork well at all. It can also lead to pancreatitis. Further more, swine are fed the lowest of the low and although Orijen is calling it pork (which leads me to believe this does not include pork liver, a good thing) I'm sure it is not of the same quality as what us humans eat. Evo red is the better red, but there are better feeds than both in my opinon.

Third, I think that Orijen 6 Fish is fantastic as is Evo Herring. Evo Herring does not include potatoes and uses less fish varitey than Orijen which again in my opinion is better. Those who have tried Orijen 6 Fish and your dog did not like it or did not do well on it, try Evo Herring as there are less species in it. This might be the difference. Having said that, both my dogs love Orijen 6 Fish, but I am going to try the Evo Herring sometime. I like the no potato in the Herring.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> ... The company I order most from is pethealthandnutritioncenter.com. All orders up to 45lbs ship for $8.95 and they do not bump their prices to do so.


This is a Connecticut-based company. I've spoken with them in the past, they stopped carrying a certain product that I liked.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Salty dog- I've read that livestock thats gras-fed vs. grain fed have much less saturated fat in their bodies, thats why a lot of nutritionists reccomend eating buffalo because its so lean. I know that Orijen uses free range pork and quoting from their site "With a higher digestibility than beef, chicken or lamb, fresh Berkshire pork is a unique and Biologically Appropriate protein choice for dogs.

Loaded with highly palatable protein and all ten amino acids essential to dogs, our fresh Berkshire pork is raised free-range on local farms where their eclectic diet includes roots and grasses.


So I dont feel like its any lower quality then other meats. 

I feel pretty confident about both Evo and Orijen, but I persoanally like Orijen due to the fact that they support humane practices when it comes to raising animals for consumption, since I myself prefer to buy local/organic foods. I'm actually thinking of getting some chickens to have access to fresh eggs since they taste so much better then store bought ones.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> First, I'm a big fan of Orijen as both of my dogs (4 yr adult and 8 month puppy) eat it. My older dog also eats Evo and they both also eat Honest Kitchen.
> 
> Second, I disagree with you on Evo Red versus Orijen Red. Orijen includes pork...which, you will find all over the web and ask any vet...that dogs do not process pork well at all. It can also lead to pancreatitis. Further more, swine are fed the lowest of the low and although Orijen is calling it pork (which leads me to believe this does not include pork liver, a good thing) I'm sure it is not of the same quality as what us humans eat. Evo red is the better red, but there are better feeds than both in my opinon.
> 
> Third, I think that Orijen 6 Fish is fantastic as is Evo Herring. Evo Herring does not include potatoes and uses less fish varitey than Orijen which again in my opinion is better. Those who have tried Orijen 6 Fish and your dog did not like it or did not do well on it, try Evo Herring as there are less species in it. This might be the difference. Having said that, both my dogs love Orijen 6 Fish, but I am going to try the Evo Herring sometime. I like the no potato in the Herring.


exactly...evo herring looks awesome zero potatoes orijen red has like 3 different types of potatoes...russet sweet and regular if im not mistaken.

ive noticed shane does a few things which leads me to believe he may have allergies...
he itches more than id like to admit...he does the ear shakes like hes wet...and he bites his legs.

idk if this is because hes been on chicken,lamb,turkey all his life? maybe its the grains? hes only 90 percent grain free at this point since we are still transitioning him and its taking awhile for the grained canidae to dissapear we still have 7 more pounds.

idk if switching meat sources to fish would be a good or bad idea im not sure?

i think evo reds formula looks like garbage.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

poultry allergy is pretty common, I think its worth trying grain free fish formula.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

as i recommend before hehe, either Acana Pacifica or Orijen 6 Fish. I actually have my pooches right now on Acana Prairie Harvest, i feel they dont enjoy it as much as the Orijen Puppy, i think because of the less meat contents and lower fish ingredients. With that said, stool is still rock hard and they alway finish their food. I buy mines from naturalk9supplies.com since i am in the south east, shipping is extremely cheap along with the prices so it just makes sense


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> Orijen includes pork...which, you will find all over the web and ask any vet...that dogs do not process pork well at all. It can also lead to pancreatitis.


It's ALSO all over the web that this is outdated. 
I feed my dogs pork once, sometimes twice a week, and they're just fine. 
ANY meat has some kind of risk somewhere on the web. And most vets are entirely clueless on nutrition and have NO room to give advice on the matter.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> poultry allergy is pretty common, I think its worth trying grain free fish formula.


so switching him off of meat sources(chicken,lamb,turkey) that hes been on all his life is definately a good idea then?

i can see no other reason for why he is scratching....biting....and his eyes are occasionally teary and he can get flaky skin...

i used to brag he had no allergies, because hes so muscular and shiny and smells good and full of energy...but i guess he ahs them..and im sick of paying 50 dollars a bag for food not doing much good.
might as well feed pedigree...

but i guess i can give the evo herring a try! maybe he has potatoe allergies..wouldnt doubt.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

i must also say i do give my rotties raw pork at least once a month, they seem to digest it fine. Vets are great at prescribing meds, but they are all not nutritionists.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> It's ALSO all over the web that this is outdated.
> I feed my dogs pork once, sometimes twice a week, and they're just fine.
> ANY meat has some kind of risk somewhere on the web. And most vets are entirely clueless on nutrition and have NO room to give advice on the matter.



Vets are clueless on nutrtion, but pet nutrionists are not. Haven't met one yet that said they would ever feed pork.

They are your dogs, feed them whatever you want :smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

RC- I dont think you have to completely dismiss poultry (chicken, turkey), but you should do a trial period of something fish based with no chicken and see if theres any difference in scratching. Lamb is also a low allergen protein. 

But I've heard that a lot of dogs are scratching right now due to fleas, pollen and contact allergy with all the new spring plants sprouting up, so it may not even be food.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> exactly...evo herring looks awesome zero potatoes orijen red has like 3 different types of potatoes...russet sweet and regular if im not mistaken.
> 
> ive noticed shane does a few things which leads me to believe he may have allergies...
> he itches more than id like to admit...he does the ear shakes like hes wet...and he bites his legs.
> ...



All it has in it are potatoes, there is not 3 different kinds. Evo red isn't garbage, MUCH, MUCH better than any canidae formula. I never thought I'd see someone feeding canidae call any Evo formula garbage. Esp since Diamond is the king of recalls.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> orijen red has like 3 different types of potatoes...russet sweet and regular if im not mistaken.


Sorry. But being from Idaho originally, this comment has been bugging me all day. Russet potatoes ARE regular potatoes. Bakers, Idaho, russets. All are the same potato. 

Ok, carry on. :biggrin:


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Sorry. But being from Idaho originally, this comment has been bugging me all day. Russet potatoes ARE regular potatoes. Bakers, Idaho, russets. All are the same potato.
> 
> Ok, carry on. :biggrin:




LOLI just think he's trying to pull anything out of his/her ass to justify not feeding it to his dog, and make himself feel better about canidae. Any Evo formula is a billion times better than any Diamond product.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> LOLI just think he's trying to pull anything out of his/her ass to justify not feeding it to his dog, and make himself feel better about canidae. Any Evo formula is a billion times better than any Diamond product.


i dont like orijen, that's all the justification i need.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> All it has in it are potatoes, there is not 3 different kinds. Evo red isn't garbage, MUCH, MUCH better than any canidae formula. I never thought I'd see someone feeding canidae call any Evo formula garbage. Esp since Diamond is the king of recalls.


canidae has never been recalled orijen has.
canidae isnt a diamon d food, it is just manufactured there..there is a difference.
canisae also has the final check up on it.

evo red is trash, it has less emat than grain free canidae.
yo uare entititled to your opinions.;0


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> canidae has never been recalled orijen has.
> canidae isnt a diamon d food, it is just manufactured there..there is a difference.
> canisae also has the final check up on it.
> 
> ...



When has Orijen been recalled? And I don't want to hear about that BS australian incident. Is there a another recall that is Champion's fault? I don't know where you can say canidae has more meat than evo red. 

Also I would never feed a kibble manufactured on the same lines as any Diamond food. How do you know how well they clean their equipment? I wouldn't trust workers making minimum wage to care enough to make sure Diamonds crap isn't mixed with other foods.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> canidae has never been recalled orijen has.
> canidae isnt a diamon d food, it is just manufactured there..there is a difference.
> canisae also has the final check up on it.
> 
> ...


Please re read posts before posting, the typos make you almost impossible to understand in at least 50% of your posts. 


That being said, Canidae is MADE BY Diamond. 
And will never EVER be even so much as in the ballpark of Evo. 
Evo is made by a reliable company.
Evo has much more impressive quality. 
Evo has MUCH more meat content. 
Evo has better nutritional content.
Canidae is not the worst food ever. But it's mediocre at best. 
Canidae has a track record of terrible customer service. 
Canidae's UNANNOUNCED formula change causes thousands of pets to become severely ill. This was entirely on the shoulders of Canidae. They knew what they were doing, and simply didn't care. 
Canidae doesn't even know what false claims are on their own website.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Please re read posts before posting, the typos make you almost impossible to understand in at least 50% of your posts.
> 
> 
> That being said, Canidae is MADE BY Diamond.
> ...


youre one to talk about typos....canidae grain free is not mediocre at best...and stop instigating arguments...
evo has had recalls as well. if you do some digging you will see in 2007 evo as recalled. and no im not getting the link for you, you can do your own research.
but i do like evo herring, and plan on switching. canidae is 80 percent meat, fro mwhat i see evo is the same...you are wrong, and iwill not even check your response on this cause i dont care =p.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> and stop instigating arguments...


The whole world is not out to get you, so please stop acting like any time someone feels you're wrong, that they're picking on you or trying to argue. This is a FORUM. We share ideas and thoughts. We challenge, prove, disprove, support, and discuss many different ways of thinking here. It's what the forum is for. No one is out to get you.sheesh.


If Canidae is SOOOO high quality, and they have SOOO much meat content, then how do they manage to keep their prices lower than just about any food on the market? 
OH! because they're not as high quality. That's right.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> Please re read posts before posting, the typos make you almost impossible to understand in at least 50% of your posts.
> 
> 
> That being said, Canidae is MADE BY Diamond.
> ...


BINGO!! Corgi it's no use, there will always be people like this. We all remember claybuster and his infatuation with Abady. In the end he started harping on Orijen's use of Dandelion or some other trace mineral in the food, which was pointed out how minute the amount must be to be so low in the ingredient list. 

As long as we all know to keep away from garbage like Canidae, we're doing OK. I just feel sorry for his dog, that is fed a Diamond manufactured food. Diamond the KING of recalls and he's bringing up a recall or some BS, about Evo. There is literally hundreds of sites, that rate, study, and compare foods, and not one that I have sen has Candaie anywhere close to the Evos, and Orijens of the world. 

I can understand if his dog does well on it, but to state it's better than evo, or Orijen is laughable at best, and sad at worst. I love how he points out that Evo has had recalls, but won't show any links. If you are arguing a point, or making a case against Evo, I would think you'd want to back up your claims with proof.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> canidae has never been recalled orijen has.
> canidae isnt a diamon d food, it is just manufactured there..there is a difference.
> canisae also has the final check up on it.
> 
> ...



RC, I gotta laugh at this one. 

NOTHING with the EVO name on it is trash. 

I don't even call Canidae "trash" and that was after a $400 emergency vet bill from my little Beagle who has been through about 10 different foods in her life with Canidae being the only food that made her deathly ill. I'm serious when I tell you this...Itty(Bitty) was near DEATH when I took her to my Vet and I thank god he saw her that night(I'm pretty good friends with my Vet so I have his home/cell phone)....I'd write it off as a freak occurrence if it didn't take me 5 seconds to search on Canidae and find dozens of similar stories. 

RC, no one feeds Canidae or Diamond foods because of their sheer quality. They feed them because they do look decent on their ingredient lists and they are cheap as hell. I admit that they survive on the fact that they do indeed look decent on paper, especially for the price. And if someone has NO other options from a financial perspective, then certainly opt for Diamond/Canidae. 

But you must come to your senses here. EVO, Orijen, Acana, Innova. They are in a completely different league.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> RC, I gotta laugh at this one.
> 
> NOTHING with the EVO name on it is trash.
> 
> ...


acana is 60 percent meat dude....its got a whole 40 percent of other s*** _(edited by CorgiPaws for foul language)_ in it. i agree orijen is a good product with 70 percent, but acana is garbage especially the grained kinds.
based on what ive seen canidae is 80 percent meat, and it appears to be more meat than evo red meat is. i do like evo turkey better than canidae..and i think evo herring is the ebst formula around. i cant wait to get shane on it, cause it has no potatoes and is ethoxyquin free.

although ive heard that TOTW a diamond food, tested just as low as orijen for ethoxyquin. they also cook it out during the extrusion process ive heard. i dk much on this though just heard it...

one reason i get pissed you brag so much about orijen is because their customer service FOR ME was shit. ive heard other people on here say it was bad as well...but ive heard people like punkem argue as usual its good.

i will not support a companby that doesnt even respond to phone messages or emails, and doesnt even have samples available to see if the dogs like their tastes.

evo has samples, and hopefully my store has the herring version because im not sure if shane will llike it. he likes when iadd the warter from my canned tuna fish on his kibble but im not sure?


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> acana is 60 percent meat dude....its got a whole 40 percent of other shit in it. i agree orijen is a good product with 70 percent,* but acana is garbage especially the grained kinds.
> based on what ive seen canidae is 80 percent meat, and it appears to be more meat than evo red meat is.* i do like evo turkey better than canidae..and i think evo herring is the ebst formula around. i cant wait to get shane on it, cause it has no potatoes and is ethoxyquin free.
> 
> although ive heard that TOTW a diamond food, tested just as low as orijen for ethoxyquin. they also cook it out during the extrusion process ive heard. i dk much on this though just heard it...
> ...


LOL Thanks man, I was about to re-up with my acid dealer, but I just got my daily fix of the triplefresh!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I know, I cant understand half the stuff this person writes, seriously want to gouge my eyes out.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> acana is 60 percent meat dude....its got a whole 40 percent of other shit in it. i agree orijen is a good product with 70 percent, but acana is garbage especially the grained kinds.
> based on what ive seen canidae is 80 percent meat, and it appears to be more meat than evo red meat is. i do like evo turkey better than canidae..and i think evo herring is the ebst formula around. i cant wait to get shane on it, cause it has no potatoes and is ethoxyquin free.
> 
> although ive heard that TOTW a diamond food, tested just as low as orijen for ethoxyquin. they also cook it out during the extrusion process ive heard. i dk much on this though just heard it...
> ...



where do you see Acana grain food? All Acana food I've ever seen is Grain Free..??!!!

Acana is "garbage?" 

That is a crazy statement, RC. Come on, dude. You know that isn't true.

Regarding samples...did you go to a store and ask for them or did you fire emails at Champions offices asking for samples? 

As much as I love Orijen/Acana, you are x10 on your hatred for them. You blast them for something the Australian import center did to the food....why was this Champion's fault? 

Why do you think Diamond foods are so cheap, RC? Do you think they just want to be nice to you?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> where do you see Acana grain food? All Acana food I've ever seen is Grain Free..??!!!
> 
> Acana is "garbage?"
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT all acanas were grain free too, but someone on this forum said they offer some grained lines as well. still 60 percent meat isnt enough for me to feel its in the six star category...or even the 5.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> LOL Thanks man, I was about to re-up with my acid dealer, but I just got my daily fix of the triplefresh!




:biggrin:

I needed that today :wink:


----------



## BRule (Apr 20, 2010)

Just ignore him, he WILL move on.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

sorry but i couldnt help to see that someone said Orijen has been recalled, this is a false statement, Champion Pet Foods (orijen & acana manufacturer)never recalled any of their lines of food. Champion delivers top quality products, it is in my top 3 dry kibbles.

BTW, back to what this thread is really about, i purchase the same product (Grizzly Salmon Oil 32 oz from heartypet.com, pfd, and naturalk9supplies.com today) the totals with shipment are below:

heartypet.com - $34.07
pfd - $45.38
naturalk9supplies.com - $32.67

the shopping cart experience was very similar among all 3 sites, will keep you updated on the shipment, etc. i already got a tracking number from naturalk9supplies.com and i ordered the products at 2 PM today. lets see who gets to me first and how the packing is.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

pretty much every kibble brand has been recaleld even natura has. if yo usearch hard enoughyou will find a recall for every food with well cited evidence to support it.

all recalls are voluntary so they dont really have to have them documented all over.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> pretty much every kibble brand has been recaleld even natura has. if yo usearch hard enoughyou will find a recall for every food with well cited evidence to support it.
> 
> all recalls are voluntary so they dont really have to have them documented all over.


We can start another thread, as this is off topic, but can you post the evidence that Natura has been recalled?


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> We can start another thread, as this is off topic, but can you post the evidence that Natura has been recalled?


I've been asking that same thing, he'll tell ya that he's not doing anyone's research.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

PUNKem733 said:


> I've been asking that same thing, he'll tell ya that he's not doing anyone's research.


You are probably right .Well I've been doing my own research for a while, and nothing comes up as Natura EVER being recalled.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> We can start another thread, as this is off topic, but can you post the evidence that Natura has been recalled?


no,im not feeding anyone's desire to start an argument with me over the info i will provide. i will tell you you can do the search yourself, there was a recall on natura in 2007.

if yo dont find anything,then idc you can think i ma liar. i am nott tying to bash natura,that issue is in the past,and now they are fantastic,cant wait to switch over shane.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> no,im not feeding anyone's desire to start an argument with me over the info i will provide. i will tell you you can do the search yourself, there was a recall on natura in 2007.




AHAHAHAH I told ya, When one is trying to make a point, they usually try to prove that point.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> where do you see Acana grain food? All Acana food I've ever seen is Grain Free..??!!!


Acana does make some grain containing foods they're just hard to come by.

Champion Petfoods | ACANA | Our Products



RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> no,im not feeding anyone's desire to start an argument with me over the info i will provide. i will tell you you can do the search yourself, there was a recall on natura in 2007.
> 
> if yo dont find anything,then idc you can think i ma liar. i am nott tying to bash natura,that issue is in the past,and now they are fantastic,cant wait to switch over shane.


The only thing that I can find that might be mistaken for a recall is this. Natura didn't do a recall, people were just concerned because some of their products are made in the Menu plant that had all the recalls. 

Playing BIG!: Natura Pet (Innova, California Natural, Healthwise) Responds to My Email


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> Acana does make some grain containing foods they're just hard to come by.
> 
> Champion Petfoods | ACANA | Our Products
> 
> ...


doesnt matter what dog food brand you feed, you are not "safe" even if you home cook your dog food. even people stuff gets recalled.

lots of people bash diamond because of the recall. but what about Natural Balance, Evo, and even wellness has been recalled before.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> doesnt matter what dog food brand you feed, you are not "safe" even if you home cook your dog food. even people stuff gets recalled.
> 
> lots of people bash diamond because of the recall. but what about Natural Balance, Evo, and even wellness has been recalled before.


Yes, this is true. Even the healthy spinach is dangerous at times. It's just that what you say should be based on fact, not just "because....." As far as I know, eggplant has never been recalled, and therefore I wouldn't claim that it has. It's possible that it was a misunderstanding, but all I can say is that you should double check things before you start making claims. I always do. 

The reason that diamond gets bashed more than those other companies is because of the amount of recalls they have had, and how they have handled them. Recalls and mistakes happen. Good companies learn from their mistakes. Diamond does not. 

You know this is true. If you would stop trying to find fault with companies that you say are good the next minute, you wouldn't be picked on so much.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> doesnt matter what dog food brand you feed, you are not "safe" even if you home cook your dog food. even people stuff gets recalled.
> 
> lots of people bash diamond because of the recall. but what about Natural Balance, Evo, and even wellness has been recalled before.



You know what RC?...

You better quit eating that Diamond made crap. It's making you Nutty and it might hurt your Dog also. :wink:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Pet Food Recall Products List

When you look for recalls on this sight you actually have to click on the product(name) to see what it is they are recalling. It can be an ingredient in the wet food, a specific ingredient in the dry food could be the peanut butter in the biscuits some specific ingredient in the cat food the chicken in the dog treats could have had salmonella in the chicken . If you see a name does not mean it is all their products, not in very thing they produce. You just have to look at each individual recall, and find out specifically what it is that is recalled.

I hope this can clear things up for RCTRIPLEFRESH5.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> no,im not feeding anyone's desire to start an argument with me over the info i will provide. i will tell you you can do the search yourself, there was a recall on natura in 2007.


I HAVE looked around for Natura recalls and couldn't find any. Don't know what research you are doing, but oh well. You can think whatever you want I don't care anymore. I'm off to work, try to have a nice day...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Here is the complete listing of the FDA's recall list. You can scroll down to Dog food and ithen see by manufacturer what's been recalled. NO Natura product (Innova, Evo, Cal Nat, etc) has been recalled.

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/petfoodrecall/petfoodrecall.xls


Here is the FDA site. You can access the above link by scrolling down to the bottom and clicking on all pet food recalled. Melamine contaminated Pet Foods - 2007 Recall List


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

As far as mail ordering food, I've used Premium & Organic Dog Food and Dog Treats - Free Shipping www,doggiefood.com and Paws Choice | Natural Holistic Pet Food | Premium Pet Food | Natural Pet Treats depending on what I'm buying. All have very reasonable shipping..... free if you order above a certain amount.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> where do you see Acana grain food? All Acana food I've ever seen is Grain Free..??!!!
> 
> Acana is "garbage?"
> 
> ...




From the Champion site, you can see the listing of Acana grain INclusive foods on the left. Some Canadian breeders I know have used them, but I've never seen them in the States.

Champion Petfoods | ACANA | Our Products


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> pretty much every kibble brand has been recaleld even natura has. if yo usearch hard enoughyou will find a recall for every food with well cited evidence to support it.
> 
> all recalls are voluntary so they dont really have to have them documented all over.



While the FDA cannot mandate recalls, they verify and publish all recalls.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Dr Marion Nestle ( her bio is here: http://www.foodpolitics.com/about/ has a very good book out about the 2007 recalls called "Pet Food Politics". Very important read. She also has a new book coming out this month called "Feed Your Pet Right". She is one voice worth listening to IMO.


----------

